# Sensyflow eco2 von ABB



## thomass5 (7 November 2007)

Hallo,
ich suche für das Sensyflow eco2 von ABB eine Soft, mit der ich die Meßwerte aufzeichnen kann. Das Parametrierprogramm welches dabei ist, kann ja leider nur die Werte anzeigen. Hat jemand sich vielleicht ein kleines Proggi geschrieben, was dies kann?
Thomas


----------

